# Lady Gaga tit slip at Brit Awards 3x



## Adler (21 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## mrb (22 Mai 2009)

dafür, dass sie erst 23jahre ist, sind die brüste aber schon sehr schlaff :<


----------



## figo7 (22 Mai 2009)

ich mag se soh  vielen vielen dank hr. adler


----------



## frosch67 (22 Mai 2009)

Ich finde sie auch ganz ok. Sie sollteso bleiben wie sie ist.
Danke für die Bilder!!


----------



## Hubbe (23 Mai 2009)

mrb schrieb:


> dafür, dass sie erst 23jahre ist, sind die brüste aber schon sehr schlaff :<



Aber ein geiler Nippel.


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2009)

Hubbe schrieb:


> Aber ein geiler Nippel.



Wenn die Titte hängt reißt der Nippel nichts mehr raus.


----------



## Katzun (23 Mai 2009)

naja, schön ist was anderes


----------



## Bombastic66 (23 Mai 2009)

nicht schön aber selten...


----------



## rotmarty (28 Aug. 2009)

Hängetitten mit 23? Das geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## Berrer (20 Sep. 2010)

Ich stehe auf ihre Titten


----------



## Ajcko (20 Sep. 2010)

Danke! Schön!


----------



## fhron (3 Nov. 2010)

gibt es mehr Bilder? Are there mor pix?
thx


----------



## Summertime (3 Nov. 2010)

Häßliche Schläuche !!!!!!!!!


----------



## niceday1981 (27 März 2013)

nix für mich. trotzdem danke.


----------



## walterwichtig (31 März 2015)

schöne farbe vo kleid
]


----------

